# Frank..... THE BUNNY



## FrankTheBunny (Oct 23, 2006)

I really wanted to be frank the bunny from donnie darko for halloween but it cost 400$ for a whole costume which is little out of the budget for a 14 year old. SO Im thinking of making a frank the bunny costume from scratch 

So here a tut on how to make the mask I want

http://www.occasionalhell.com/pages/projects/mask/

Does anyone have any suggetions for the eyes so that Ill actually be able to see through them?

Or if someone knows a better way to make a mask then for all means tell me


----------



## FrankTheBunny (Oct 23, 2006)

does this mean no one knows?


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

It may change the impact of the character, but perhaps you could use black nylons (pieces) to glue in place instead of the plastic - no one could see in, but you'd be able to see out.


----------



## Mage (Oct 20, 2006)

Simple solution: Put mask on, yell "TRIX OR TREAT LOLOL!", take mask off, walk to next house. Rinse and repeat! Wouldnt work for parties though.


----------



## Mountaindew (Oct 29, 2006)

I did the exact same steps except with a minor tweak in style:










cheap plastic hockey mask with cellulose clay



























tin foil ears (I'm currently adding layers of paper mache over the tin foil to make it more rigid) along with metallic chrome spray paint.

I already have these little wood pieces to go for teeth and I popped out some sun glass lenses for the eyes, they're metallic blue though, but at least they're reflective and no one can see my eyes behind it.

And its still a work in progress, with Halloween slowly creeping up the clock.

I couldn't find a bunny suit though, so I'm wearing a black hoody, and black pants, probably black gloves too.


It would be a good idea to drill breathing holes, I'll probably have to take it on and off or else I'd be all sweaty behind it, and sand before you spray paint it if you want it to be smooth. In the first three pictures, I got that far in only an hour and a half of work, and I'm artistically challenged, so the fact that I was able to do it means that ANYONE should be able to do it.

```
[CODE]
```
[/CODE]


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

The movie mask may have had small holes cut out in the top corner of the eye.


----------



## Mountaindew (Oct 29, 2006)

Eh, I'm not down with eye slits, so thats why I did the sun glasses, plus it looks cooler that way.


----------



## Mountaindew (Oct 29, 2006)

its done! and just in time too, here's me with a black hoody and the mask on:


----------



## adicembre (Oct 15, 2010)

*Frank The Bunny Costume*

I was Frank the Bunny last year for halloween and I'm selling the costume so I can be edward scissor hands this year. If anyone is interested I have the costume on ebay with no reserve starting the bidding at $0.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220683537014

Happy Halloween!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

love the costume, and the movie.
i made a frank the bunny costume some years back.

masks like this can easily be fashioned out of stryofoam and paper mache.
approach them like a topigraphical map.








































i used silver spary paint to finish it off, and of course i stitched myself a suit.
(shhh don't tell anybody bout the sewing)


----------

